# Saturday night shark fights!!!!



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Strongman, LP and myself met up to do some cold weather sharking. Surf is flat and a strong cold wind from the north will keep it that way. The show started with my 309 getting ripped from the spike as I was running it out or soon after, I hear people yelling and waving an empty spike in the air. I returned to the beach to see drag marks in the sand leading in to the Gulf of Mexico.......as I'm searching the gulf LPs 12/0 goes off and gets hooked up!!!!! 20 minutes later and a 6' sandbar is on the beach! It gets dark very windy and cold so I call off the search for the 309 all pissed off!!! About the time I get warm clothes on the 12/0 goes off and I can see strongman brawling his first shark down on the beach. As the brawl intensifies my 9/0 goes off and it doesn't take long to figure out its tangled with the 12/0 as I'm helping Strongman with the shark he's fighting on LPs 12/0 his 50w goes off down the the beach and I run over and start brawling a monster on his rod. Doubled Up!!!!! About 30 minutes later Strongman lands his first shark, a big 6'4" sandbar shark hits the beach! And about 20 minutes after that I land a big bad ass 7'8" tiger on Dans 50w!!!! And it doesn't stop there! 5 mins After Dan redeployed his 50w it goes off again but soon after spit the hook. 10 mins after that its LPs 12/0 screaming again and the shark runs its green ass straight up on the beach in less than 5 mins and started smacking us around! In all if the chaos I forgot to mention that the 13' pompano Joe ulua rod bowed up big and LP lost it right at the beach. It's been a great night so far and I will keep y'all posted on the 2nd half later! UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Epic!!!! Sorry about the 309 though! Matt and I are planning on heading out later tonight to soak some baits


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

At least I got to catch 1 shark before she was gone....... She was attached to LPs 400$ rain shadow when she left! Tonight's pics are on strongmans camera so they will be posted later. Good luck to you guys! UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> At least I got to catch 1 shark before she was gone....... She was attached to LPs *400$* rain shadow when she left! Tonight's pics are on strongmans camera so they will be posted later. Good luck to you guys! UGLY


$400???? That's gotta hurt!!!


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Something told me i should have took my 9/0 to work with me this morning and had Dan pick me up after work. Catchem up guys and Congrats Dan on your first big shark.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

man that sucks about the 309 those are a good real that happened to me with the blue fish i caught except it was my granpas mitchell but by a 1 in a million chance i caught the rod the mitchell was on with my 309 but my rage was massive because i didnt notice my mitchell was gone and i thought i caught a stick haha


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Wow!*

After my phone went dead......... LPs makaira with a 15lb chunk of ray starts slowly creeping and after a nice slow run he is into something big and 10 mins later his leader breaks and frees the beast the 9/0 got slammed and ran hard deep into the backing and after about 30 minutes of brawling a monster it starts head shaking so hard that it spun the huge chunk of ray that was hooked on the stinger around the main hook and popped the big circle out the beast! We will just say that a fair amount of profanity and sadness occurred!! After that it got damn cold and windy and no amount of jackets and tarps would help! I got 2 more teaser runs that I tried to work from in my sleeping bag with no luck. After a couple hours of getting sand blasted and freezing I got up and and caught my best catch of the trip!!!!! A piece of yellow 30lb ande hi vis that I quickly hand lined and pulled in my 309 and LPs rain shadow!!!!!!! What a great miserable night! Everyone landed sharks including Strongmans monster first! And I got my baby back! Pics will be up when Dan wakes up. UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> After my phone went dead......... LPs makaira with a 15lb chunk of ray starts slowly creeping and after a nice slow run he is into something big and 10 mins later his leader breaks and frees the beast the 9/0 got slammed and ran hard deep into the backing and after about 30 minutes of brawling a monster it starts head shaking so hard that it spun the huge chunk of ray that was hooked on the stinger around the main hook and popped the big circle out the beast! We will just say that a fair amount of profanity and sadness occurred!! After that it got damn cold and windy and no amount of jackets and tarps would help! I got 2 more teaser runs that I tried to work from in my sleeping bag with no luck. After a couple hours of getting sand blasted and freezing I got up and and caught my best catch of the trip!!!!! A piece of yellow 30lb ande hi vis that I quickly hand lined and pulled in my 309 and LPs rain shadow!!!!!!! What a great miserable night! Everyone landed sharks including Strongmans monster first! And I got my baby back! Pics will be up when Dan wakes up. UGLY


Way to go guys! Did better than me and Matt, managed one good one and one missed hookup and Matt got broken off again, we also froze our a$$'s off, just now starting to regain feeling in my toes... Off to bed, can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

that's awesome man!!!glad you got you're baby back haha....


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome reports congrats on the sharks especially the tiger I am biased lol

Glad ÿou got your reel back.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

for sure a better night then we had and glad you got your reel back!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

got a 37.5" bull red on the ulua too. =)


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Sorry it took so long to get these uploaded...its been a while since I've uploaded from the camera. Thanks, LP and Don for getting me out there and showing me the ropes. Definitely "HOOKED" now!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Great pics. Love that tiger! Great tiger don!

Ugly/LP, can we have a night like this when I'm there? Lol. I'm wanting to do some this week.


----------



## Liki Tiki (Nov 22, 2013)

Great reports and great pics. Glad you got your stuff back.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice pics Dan. did you get any of my red?


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Great pics guys love the tiger pic


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

nice picks and awesome tiger don!! good job guys.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

lol! I siting on a dock in the Keys and my family thinks I've lost my mind. Seriously laughin' out loud. Thanks for the free entertainment Ugly! Great couple of posts. You guys need a reality show, "Real Sharkers of Santa Rosa". 

Sounds like the Ulua found a new home. Knew the big guy would be able to handle it. 

Congrats on the big Tiger. Can't wait to see the pic. And, the 309! Man that's epic, especially with jmiller's post on the front end. Soak it in fresh water for a couple of days and I'll rebuild it when I get back.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that your new 309? Glad you stumbled across it.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Here are a few others I didn't post earlier...


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Got skunked today, no joy...however if ya'll need some fresh bait use my mother-in-law...PLEASE !!! By the pound about a months worth...


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

jspooney said:


> Is that your new 309? Glad you stumbled across it.


Yes Jeff that was the one I just got from you! What I did not mention is that when Dan and I were doubled up that not only was the 12/0 tangled with the 9/0 it also had some other line in the mix from my spinning rod and the line from the 309 that After LP cut it he realized what it was. And then the 12/0 snagged the cut off end with the leader and hook full of fresh bait and hours later I snagged the mono that was attached to the reel and rod. You think someone was looking out for us???? I'm glad that a shark did not eat that fresh bait and haul it away although catching that shark and bringing it in with the 309 and rod would have made a great story for the grand kids!!! UGLY


----------

